# First Year Outback



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I was just curious, my wife and I were wondering what year the Outback was first made by Keystone? I did a quick search but did not find any related topics right off!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On Keystones Outbacks site, the first year listed in specifications was 2002. Liteway division. I believe it was purchased by Keystone prior to 04 models.

John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 2002 26RS that has Keystone, Liteway, and Thor stickers on it. I have never heard of a 2001 or earlier Outback made by any of those three companies.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, I think '02 was the first year. I think Jolly and vern have '02's

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

First year was 2002. They always seem to sell earlier than the actual year.

I own a 2003 model that I bought in 2002.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

MDJollyMon is right, 02 was the 1st year.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thor...whatcha got for a canoe?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jolly

A red one























Actually it is made in Canada in cottage counrty - Kawartha (It is about an 1hrs drive north of me). Love the canoe - it is now 9 years old and still looks like new, minus a few scratches from rocks during my younger years of carrying from lake to lake.

Kawartha 18' - red fiberglass approx weight 65 lbs

Thor


----------

